# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Есть ли инструменты для проверки почтового ящика?

## santy

Есть ли инструменты (методы) для проверки: реально ли существует почтовый ящик, или адрес подставной?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

да есть чекеры емайл.. в гугле поискать по запросу email checkers

----------


## santy

A Sam Spade годится для этого? (Вроде есть проверка-верификация почтового адреса, но не выдает информации достоверно)

----------


## Ego1st

ну пишут что может, но точно сказать несмогу, непользовался ни разу...

----------


## santy

Скачал Advanced Email Verifier триалку по указанному запросу. По крайней мере - реальный адрес определила как Good. Спасибо. А есть ли в настройках почтового ящика запрет на подобные проверки?

----------


## Ego1st

какого почтового ящика?

----------


## santy

при проверке ящика (***@yandex.ru) получил ответ, типа, доступ к я аккаунту невозможен согласно политике анализа. (к сожалению фраза английская стерлась.)
----
т.е. может быть политика на почтовом сервере запрещает подобные проверки, либо есть возможность выставить подобный запрет в настройках своего ящика. (сейчас зайду на свой ящик - посмотрю что там есть в настройках.)

----------


## Ego1st

> настройках своего ящика. (сейчас зайду на свой ящик - посмотрю что там есть в настройках.)


сомневаюсь что это есть в настройках почтового ящика, а в таких сервисах как яндекс неизвестно чо на кодили, там легко может не определяться, хотя на хак форумах и для него чекеры вылезают иногда..

----------


## maXmo

помнится, там в фильтрах можно было отвечать, что почтовый ящик не существует, сейчас что-то такого не вижу: у меня новый интерфейс включен.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Скачал Advanced Email Verifier триалку по указанному запросу. По крайней мере - реальный адрес определила как Good. Спасибо. А есть ли в настройках почтового ящика запрет на подобные проверки?


Какой смысл ставить подобные запреты? Если конечно у вас свой почтовый сервер там можно делать что вашей фантазии угодно...!




> при проверке ящика (***@yandex.ru) получил ответ, типа, доступ к я аккаунту невозможен согласно политике анализа. (к сожалению фраза английская стерлась.)
> ----
> т.е. может быть политика на почтовом сервере запрещает подобные проверки, либо есть возможность выставить подобный запрет в настройках своего ящика. (сейчас зайду на свой ящик - посмотрю что там есть в настройках.)


А вы попробуйте 2 десятка акаунтов на различных серверах с помощью ее проверить а так же не забывайте записывать результаты  :Wink:   а потом наберите тарабарщину типа "[email protected]" [email protected]" 
и потом сравните результаты... думаю подобный тест вас сдорово разочарует...! ИМХО!

----------


## polygon

*santy*, 
Привет! А я никак не могу добиться от верифера положительного результата на 100% существующие адреса. А точнее, для него все являются несуществ. пишет Domain not found in DNS. Не подскажешь, что-то может не так в настройках? Хэлп нормальный найти не могу..

----------


## pig

А nslookup на эти домены вам что говорит?

----------


## santy

> *santy*, 
> Привет! А я никак не могу добиться от верифера положительного результата на 100% существующие адреса. А точнее, для него все являются несуществ. пишет Domain not found in DNS. Не подскажешь, что-то может не так в настройках? Хэлп нормальный найти не могу..


Привет. Честно говоря, Jolly Rojer был прав и я не мог добиться стабильной проверки валидности адреса. Проверю еще раз на новой версии 6.01.

http://www.glocksoft.com/amlv/
----
скачал free-версию программы, имеет некоторые ограничения, но проверить отдельный адрес возможно... три реальных адреса определила как qood. В настройках программы должен быть прописан айпишник DNS-сервера. В принципе, при установки программы это делается автоматически, если вы используете программу из локальной сети.

----------

